
PC Classic mini retro PC – Is this for real? - sigmaprimus
https://unitetechno.com/dt_catalog/pc-classic/
======
sigmaprimus
Q :"Can’t I just buy a Raspberry Pi...."

A :"No."

Too bad it doesn't have an 8286 or the likes, and not just an emulator.

